
Open Source Genetic Privacy: Remove and obfuscate 99% of your DNA left in public - nosuchthing
http://biogenfutur.es/
======
rapnie
This company is no longer active it seems. Very vague website with a Buy Now
button leading to 404 on a museum site.

